# Predictive Text



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Use the predictive text selection to spice up the conversation with random jabber and overall amusement.

For example, my friend requested people type her name is (and use predictive center selection for the next word) mine was:

Shellie is my favorite part of the double d brotherhood. 

I don't do well with rules so it's nothing 100% or anything, but just pay attention to your options and see where they take you!


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

I guess this might limit participants to those who are on mobile devices and I have to get the job done right now and then I will be in the seattle area and have been working with the idea of having kids..... Lol wat


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 19, 2016)

I woke up late this morning and then it would be a great time in the future of our time with the new job.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

It's 40 degrees here but negative 8 where I used to live in the morning and evening and I have to get the best way of doing business with you

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

The only two I am sure is a great idea for me and my other friends to do it with me this weekend.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I hope you have a great day and you have a great day today and you are both great and thanks for the great day.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm so excited to go back home tonight so we could be friends but he didn't get it yet but it's so fun I can't stop thinking him for sure how many things are we doing for a while.

^^Apparently me (or my phone) has some hidden feelings... Haha!


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

I love you all the time to time and money to pay for the next two weeks anyway

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

I can be bought or I am buying someone for the next two weeks!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I don't think I'm going out of this house but I'm sure that it's all good but it doesn't have any kind of the challenge of being the only two things that happen when you get a little closer to the end.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

It's all about getting closer to the end right? Well as a whole bunch more information and resources on a few of them have been a while back and forth between the two different lighting situations where I can hang out

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks again for your help with the new year and the other one is going well for me.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm gonna hop out the next day on a Monday and am on my way back from work today so we could get the chance to win a super bowl of soup!


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Ikea and I have to get the job of keeping your own home and I have to go take the test of time to time and money

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> the test of time to time and money


This kind of sounds like a philosophical take on the PE exam...


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

leggo said:


> > 5 minutes ago, thejulie_PE said: the test of time to time and money
> 
> 
> This kind of sounds like a philosophical take on the PE exam...


And very accurate!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames (Dec 19, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> I can be bought or I am buying someone for the next two weeks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Hmm, ive purchased a weekend but 2 weeks sounds expensive.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

So happy for the people that have to come out here for a while running the way back from work and getting to know that I have a good thing and I'm going out of it and then again I'm just not gonna let it happen again.

^^Soooo I guess I'm trying to keep myself unhappy... Hahaha what?


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Expensive and I have to get the job of a sudden death

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Welp. That escalated quickly...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Quickly.. Beautyrest black diamond or something something that I have to get the best way for you guys have been working in Tacoma but they are getting very worn out

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> Welp. That escalated quickly...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Oh dear... Don't get that job!


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm not sure if you are getting a little bit of a reverse troll.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2016)

Hey man, and I haven't studied this yet.


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe we can do it.


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Maybe we can see if the guide on Angkor day will be in the girls

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Witaf

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

Wine and food and drinks and he was from the office of the things

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

On the bus spam folder and I have to go take the 1st left onto the next few years

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 19, 2016)

You are the perfect angel for your own family who knows how much your life has been a good night and a great day?

(My predictive text is a philosopher...?)


----------



## User1 (Dec 19, 2016)

She is a very nice and easy access

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2016)

My favorite part of the day is that I have to go to the grocery store and I don't think I'm going to get a new car because it doesn't even really care about what I want.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello my friends, I am sure I will you have any sense of that.


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Greetings, and I don't have to be a good idea

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello, my name is the best.


----------



## User1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Magic Mike and I have to get the job done right

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 20, 2016)

Wea the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to get the best way to. .......


----------



## JHW 3d (Dec 21, 2016)

You are having the same thing to do me and your thoughts are with me


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Please let me know if you want to do that for me

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 21, 2016)

Please follow my friend and thank goodness I didn't know.


----------



## User1 (Dec 21, 2016)

Below is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day.....

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 21, 2016)

Thanks again for all the time and consideration of my head


----------



## matt267 PE (Dec 22, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> Below is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day life is a good day to day.....


(I hate those endless loops.)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

First time I had to do a workout today and I am still not gonna be home for the spring time tomorrow but yay.


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Amazon has been a bitch

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

Hey girl you can get it right before I get it out there too but it's not too bad at the end.

^^Hahahaha that sounds kinda dirty. Tsk tsk phone!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

Fun to play and fun and challenging enough for me your game is awesome too fun and I really want a game to challenge you to the game but you can get it too much.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi my friend is the only person that you are and you can have it on your app or whatever.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 22, 2016)

It's okay cool but I don't think I have ever been a good thing but I am still not sure what about it this is a great idea.


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

There's a lot of people in the world 2 hours before your flight is delayed by the time I left my apt to visit her at the end of the day off from the office of the things

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 22, 2016)

I am going to be in the future.


----------



## User1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Madison is a great indication of the things that I have to do this for

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2016)

thejulie_PE said:


> the office of the things
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


...makes another appearance...


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 23, 2016)

Madison is the best way for me to do this with a lot more to come.


----------



## User1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thailand is a great way to chiro the world

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2016)

What the HECK is going on with this game and she is the only person I am still waiting on.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2016)

Why are we so not bad for you all of us have a good plan for us to get a job at all times.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2016)

Can't believe I'm getting to see a little later tonight so hopefully this will is gonna happen again for tomorrow and then we have a great job at this place where I can have fun.


----------



## User1 (Dec 23, 2016)

Merry Christmas to you and your family and friends with you and your family and friends and relatives with a few people and I was working in a new way

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 27, 2016)

It's not gonna happen to you too much for me you know that you have a great time but I am not really good enough to say you are not gonna do anything.


----------



## User1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm cold and I don't have to do anything else to do with the idea of having kids with a lot of people lmaooooooo

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 28, 2016)

I'll probably get some time for this weekend and I'll probably get it back on my phone but I'm still waiting on my friends for a while to be sure that they can have the app on my iPhone.

....it may be time for a Pixel!


----------



## User1 (Dec 29, 2016)

I fell asleep at 8:15 pm in the morning and evening and I have to go take the car for the first night show

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## User1 (Dec 30, 2016)

It's flash mob day to day life is a good day to day and time for the next two days to make it happen

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 30, 2016)

Friday is gonna get better so soon I'll get you two tickets tomorrow for you tomorrow yay!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 30, 2016)

New year and yay!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 30, 2016)

Last week was the first time the last two weeks have been a little bit of a little bit more of a challenge.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 30, 2016)

Joke is the first thing you want it too much fun for the next year and it's fun to watch on a Friday afternoon so it won't happen until it happens.


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2017)

I don't know what I would have to do for the game because it is a very fun and challenging way of doing the job well.


----------



## User1 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm hungover to the 6666 post on the way home from the airport to the office in your mailbox

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 9, 2017)

thejulie_PE said:


> I'm hungover to the 6666 post on the way home from the airport to the office in your mailbox
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


This sounds the text equivalent of a surrealist painting.


----------



## thekzieg (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks again for your help with this one of those things and freaking awesome thanks so much fun as well.


----------



## User1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Trump is a good day to day life and I hope you had fun at your place for the rest and we will be brunching by our customers for your convenience

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe (Jan 24, 2017)

The only one who has a great day for the next day delivery to the gym for a few days ago by a friend who was a little more about it was the last few days to go back and I am not a big fan.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 10, 2017)

The muffins I made a good time for me as I want to do it to that today was a blast to be in town this weekend.


----------



## JHW 3d (May 10, 2017)

You are a good friend to me know when you're having fun at all times with a lot more to say to me and I think I'll just keep going on it for me a little bit.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 1, 2017)

And if I could do that it'd have a little one of those Amazon I have never spent my gosh.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm sorry for so I will have the money for a friend's engagement ring and then our own work but really hope you all are such wonderful night for the new year's journal is a baby and then Strickland I will just caught very excited about this weekend is the right thing you are so desrving I will just want the tour I have done several summers are all our own if we have one weekend.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 1, 2017)

I am not sure if you want to go to the store and get a chance to look at the end of the day off and on the couch.


----------



## Supe (Jun 1, 2017)

The only thing is I don't have a great time and consideration of this email in the morning to see if it was a pleasure meeting you in advance for the first time.


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 5, 2017)

My cat's paw is a little more like the other hand you can see.


----------



## BigWheel (Jun 5, 2017)

A tumbler of Scotch is the best thing that he is doing for the first day of work.


----------



## User1 (Jun 7, 2017)

A few days ago and I was like a little girl and I was like to get a new one for you to track the person you are looking for a new job and I am looking for a new job and I am looking for a new job.... Oh.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## kpalframan (Jun 7, 2017)

From my work phone (punctuation added for clarity): "I don't think you can do that. The only one that problem is that the app is free and it doesn't work with the scanner."


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jun 9, 2017)

Ok. I will come home if need be there for that is just what I was looking at the spot tracker and all the ones beyond that is just what I was looking at the spot tracker and all the ones beyond that is the spot tracker...


----------



## User1 (Jun 12, 2017)

And I have a lot of shuffling going on in the world of the United Kingdom of the United States and Canada and the world has to say to you that I am using it

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 12, 2017)

And if I can do that then potentially for the rest of your the first weekend in my life and figure that is the team soon to come into it tonight is dope.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 12, 2017)

Why not get a styrofoam cooler?


----------



## User1 (Oct 10, 2017)

Yeah it would be a good idea to help you out with the new stuff and I will be in touch with b


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 11, 2017)

And you can do that then potentially talk about the white and black pants.


----------



## thekzieg (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm not even sure if you want to be in the same room as a reference and completely agree with that statement


----------



## User1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Yeah I think I have it for now but I will be in touch with you soon to see if I can get a hold of you and the elephant


----------



## leggo PE (Apr 10, 2018)

I drink because I have to go to the store and get some rest and feel better soon and that is why I am asking for a friend to talk to you about it.

Full disclosure: I started that one outright with "I drink because". Maybe this is more appropriate for the drunk thread? Or the hangover thread?


----------



## Dleg (Apr 10, 2018)

I am a beautiful person. I am a beautiful person. I am a beautiful person. I am a beautiful person. I am a beautiful person. 

(My phone senses some insecurity? )


----------



## User1 (Apr 18, 2018)

Exam and I will be in the office tomorrow and will be able to get back to you on the couch


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m gonna was a rough morning for the kids but they are still good for us


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 1, 2019)

The first time I saw the first time I was gonna be a little late to the house.


----------



## User1 (May 1, 2019)

Yeah it would be a good idea to help you out with the new stuff and I will be in touch with / you soon to see if I can get a hold of you and see if you can get me a job in the next few weeks or so I will survive but those who are not interested in this shit will give me a good deal


----------



## User1 (May 1, 2019)

The slash is after "recovered" text


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 1, 2019)

I love you too much to say that you are my mom


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2019)

Butt and I will be there?


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2019)

Me too I have to go to the store and get some rest and feel better soon and that is why I am asking for a friend to talk to you about it when I see it again with the same thing as you


----------



## leggo PE (May 2, 2019)

Think we can do that but we are not going to be in town on the road to recovery in a bit of a rough time and place to meet and talk about what you said and you are the best thing that ever happens for me and my wife are you doing tonight for New year's and the other one is in the office and the kids will be here in the morning to get it to work ok and I have a lot to learn to be in a few days to go out and have fun in Florida.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Butt and I will be there?


Lol, I guess we know what you call your SO?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 2, 2019)

Hey guys are we going on a Friday or tomorrow morning I wanna is your time I need you guys 

(Apparently slightly clingy)


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jun 11, 2019)

So I think it was a good idea to have a lot of people talking about my ford.


----------



## Roarbark (Jun 11, 2019)

I will be there in a few minutes to get ready for work and I just got home from work and I just got home from work and I just got home from work and I just got home from work and... (depressing infinite loop intensifies)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm glad I didn't get the mail I sent it yesterday to the email and it will take me to a new one and then I'll mail them to the office tomorrow


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 11, 2019)

You guys are gonna be super useful for me to be able to make it to the meeting with the team, and I will be there by 10:15, though I have a soccer game at the end of the day.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 11, 2019)

[Also, I propose that this "game" could be revised such that each successive predictive text feeds off the former poster's last word. Maybe that would give it a little more continuity.]


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 12, 2019)

Continuity of the game is next Thursday or Friday to take the new Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 12, 2019)

Shirt and black coffee and coffee coffee and a coffee coffee and coffee coffee


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 12, 2019)

Coffee and coffee are all the same test for the last few days in the past they made people feel better about it for a while


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 12, 2019)

While I am still awake I am still working


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 12, 2019)

Working on the house all day?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 16, 2019)

Day of the week to get the whale watching.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 16, 2019)

Watching the kids and I are going to go to the church and get some lunch and then I will take a look at it


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 16, 2019)

It was a good day and time works for you, and I'll make sure to get the money to you and your family.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 17, 2019)

Family heal is a good thing for the kids as well as motivate his family to do it over the next few days


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 17, 2019)

Days of work and I have a lot of fun


----------



## chart94 PE (Jul 17, 2019)

Fun running into the posts in the yard


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 17, 2019)

Yard with a few of those dreams every day and time of year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 18, 2019)

Year old Mill Cafe is the way to do it all over again


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 18, 2019)

Again I think it was a good idea to have a lot of fun to watch the game.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 18, 2019)

Game was good 

Edit: (Disclaimer, I've never used this emoticon in my life)
----------------------------------------------------



RBHeadge PE said:


> Yard with a few of those dreams every day and time of year.


Was this a poem?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jul 18, 2019)

and the worst part of the game is that the game is next Thursday.


----------



## Roarbark (Jul 19, 2019)

Thursday at the latest, so I can get a chance to get to know you better and better.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 19, 2019)

Better than the most important thing to do with this app


----------



## User1 (Jul 19, 2019)

App and I will be able to get a new one from you guys are the only ones I can find something like that is a good idea for me to use


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 22, 2019)

Thanks so m not able is feeling a bit under or something else


----------



## User1 (Jul 22, 2019)

Else I can do to help you with this process and I will give you a diagnostic test for the first day of school


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 22, 2019)

School is not going to be a good idea


----------



## NikR_PE (Jul 22, 2019)

School superintendent John russel says the school districts will have a great time


----------



## User1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Time to get a new one from you guys are the only ones that can be a good fit for you to do with your life


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 23, 2019)

We will have a lot to learn to do with it and see what happens and you can get cash out my new husband is going on in my head


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 24, 2019)

Head over to the church and I will take a look at it and see if you can find it out there


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 2, 2019)

There is a Cobra coverage for the update and for the record I have a soccer game at the end of the day.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 3, 2019)

Day of the week before we got to see the new phone


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 3, 2019)

Phone calls from the police department are not immediately available to anyone in any promotional contact


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 5, 2019)

Contact the local shower door people, come by a touchdown or a side door


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 7, 2019)

Door and the door is locked?


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 7, 2019)

? The first touchy-feely is the most popular and the most important of the opportunity


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 13, 2019)

Opportunity to make a decision soon enough to the extent of the day to day of the game theory.


----------



## Roarbark (Aug 14, 2019)

Theory is that the one you sent me a message on your phone and you can see the new Star of the day and I will be there at the same time and place.


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 24, 2019)

Place your email on your phone and call your mom liked and see dinosaur


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 24, 2019)

Dinosaur was a little girl and she is so darn smart


----------



## User1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Smart and I am not sure what to do with it but I think it is a good thing


----------



## NikR_PE (Aug 30, 2019)

Thing was the one to get the best picture of your day


----------



## User1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Day and time to adjust upon arrival


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 10, 2019)

Arrival of the mafia is not a huge problem for me


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 11, 2019)

Me and my husband were planning on getting better at work


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 12, 2019)

Work in the past they made people feel better about it for a while and then it could be a little bit of a name


----------



## User1 (Sep 15, 2019)

Name is a good idea for me to get rid of that stuff too


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 15, 2019)

Too many things that I need to do today but I’m gonna


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 16, 2019)

Gonna be a little bit of a name means from the travels to the next few data in the morning


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 16, 2019)

Morning sorry I didn’t get to work today


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 20, 2019)

Today and I will be there at the same time


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2019)

thank you for your time and your experience with the new job


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2019)

I will be there in a few minutes

Hm, do I run late often?


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 25, 2019)

Minutes to get the bottom of the page.      (Was hoping for "get to the bottom of this"... I should start saying that more often)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 25, 2019)

Oh I get it now. Start with the last work of the previous post. Do over...

"Page by the way I have a few questions about the gift card."

Who the hell is Page???


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 25, 2019)

Card game to play for the next one


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 25, 2019)

One of the best things in the past and I are going to be in the office tomorrow and will be back in the office tomorrow and will be back in the office tomorrow and will be back in the office tomorrow...

(I think you can tell where that one was going, ugh...)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 26, 2019)

Tomorrow is the last day of the month and I have a few questions about the gift card. 

What gift card!???!!?!


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 26, 2019)

Do you get a lot of gift cards, jeanpaul? Oops, me too. Maybe the issue is I never train my predictive text since I using swyping....

"Card and the gift card and the gift card and the gift card.... ".


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 27, 2019)

Card of your life of the year to y'all a bit of the same as I was in a year Laura was the one to make a giffro


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 27, 2019)

NikR said:


> Card of your life of the year to y'all a bit of the same as I was in a year Laura was the one to make a giffro


You drunk, bro? It’s not even 5 yet (in either of our time zones)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 27, 2019)

Giffro has always been my favorite game ever


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 27, 2019)

Ever get the chance to see you before you leave for the day and time to meet with me and I will be there at the same time as the unofficial transcript.

I never know when to stop. Eventually it starts repeating.


----------



## NikR_PE (Sep 27, 2019)

Transcript 6AM on Monday at work in the u.s. and Canada and Canada in a statement on Tuesday that is not the first to get a chance


----------



## Roarbark (Sep 27, 2019)

Chance the rapper and I just got back from the gym and then I can get a chance to look at the house.    (@jean15paul I agree... run-on sentences or infinity loops. Also nice new avatar.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> (@jean15paul I agree... run-on sentences or infinity loops. Also nice new avatar.)


Thanks. When I joined I just went pretty generic. I figured I'd update my profile to be more "me". I guess at this point in my career I'm an FEA specialist. So new avatar and I threw in my favorite quote for my title (maybe that's cheating)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Also.

House of cards is the best way to get a hold of the guy.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

Guy is not going to be able to make it tonight because he has a little bit of a beer


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Beer and wine and cheese party City and I will be there in a few minutes


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Minutes to talk about the house on my bike and the last time you had to do it on my phone but I'm a good guy but he was not in this thread and then was like a total invasion.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

Invasion of the mafia is a good idea but I don’t think i’m it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 1, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Invasion of the mafia is a good idea but I don’t think i’m it


suspicious


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Suspicious of the day to day life.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Life is beautiful.


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Beautiful new York times and I have a great day on it


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 9, 2019)

It was a good day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 14, 2019)

Day right now but I will be there in a few minutes to talk to you about it


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 14, 2019)

It is now an open house for the next week or so for you and I have the chance to get a couple things


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 14, 2019)

Things are going well for you and your family.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 15, 2019)

Family and friends and family and friends and family and friends and family and friends and family...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 15, 2019)

... I don’t know what to say about this


----------



## Roarbark (Oct 15, 2019)

This is the first time I have ever seen a little bit of a late night.


----------



## NikR_PE (Oct 15, 2019)

Night before I got that night I was in a room and he said he was up for a day


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 29, 2019)

Day is good to me.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 1, 2019)

Me too much credit card with the money I have to go to the bank.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 1, 2019)

Roarbark said:


> Me too much credit card with the money I have to go to the bank.


*not an entry in the game. just a realization that I need to work to get that @Roarbark money*


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 1, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> *not an entry in the game. just a realization that I need to work to get that @Roarbark money*


Bahaha talking to a guy with 4 housemates, and no car over here  . That Roarbark money though.

Word for the game is still "Bank".


----------



## User1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bank of New York city and the United States is a great place to live and to be able to get a million dollars


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 12, 2019)

Dollars and I have to go to the store and get some rest and feel better soon and that is why I am asking for a friend to talk to.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

To I will get it done this weekend but can I come over for dinner tomorrow


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Tomorrow I am voting on a bill that will have a house warming


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

Warming up my little bit of coffee today and I have no idea how much it is


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 13, 2019)

Is it possible to get a copy of the receipt for the reminder


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 19, 2019)

Reminder that you are a great day and a good time


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 12, 2019)

The one on the ground in the morning is a great day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 13, 2019)

Day going to be a good day going to  (yeah sometimes my keyboard predicts emoji)


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 13, 2019)

the cop look like a man with the right hand and a gun in his hand


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 13, 2019)

Hand in it is a great day to you.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 13, 2019)

You can also join too much in your life


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 17, 2019)

Life is beautiful and I love you too baby girl    *(I'd just like to point out that I have never called anyone "baby girl", or even "baby" in my life. My predictive text doesn't know me!)*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Girl I was just thinking about you and I will be there in a few minutes.

(Apparently my predictive text is a lady's man)


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Minutes ago I think we are good luck on the test sheet and the kids will do that when cleaning the kitchen


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Kitchen addition to the garage door guy is a great day to you and your family.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Family and friends and family and friends.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2019)

Friends are the best chance I have to be with my kids


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Kids are you doing today and how much is the deposit and what time is the game at the house and I will be there in a few minutes to talk to you about it when I get home


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Home Depot is the best


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Best regards and happy birthday to you.


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

You should have a great time with the kids in your family


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 17, 2019)

Family and friends and family and friends. (Apparently I have the same keyboard/predictor as @Chattaneer PE.)


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Friends and famil have been in a lot for a while


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 17, 2019)

While you were there you were going out and about to go


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Go ahead with your first steps and get a new one for your next time


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Time to go to the gym and then I can get a ride to the airport on the way home from the gym and then I can get the money to you and your family


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Family and I are going to be in the office for a few days and I have to go to the store and get some rest


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Rest of the day and I will be there in a few minutes to talk to you about it when I get home from work until I get home to see if you can get a ride to the airport on the way home from the gym.

Wtf. Why does my phone keep talking about the gym and airport???


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Gym and then I will be able to get it to you by the end of the day


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Day and night before I got the call I got to see you then


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Then I can get him to go to the bathroom and get some rest and then 

(Weird)


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 18, 2019)

I have to go to the store and get some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 18, 2019)

Soon as I get home I'll send you a pic of the schedule for the next few days and I will be there at the same time


----------



## User1 (Dec 18, 2019)

is a great resource and is very helpful to have an excellent collection of the best online tools


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 18, 2019)

Tools are not allowed in the case of whether


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 18, 2019)

Whether you can get a chance to look at the house and I will be there at the same time as the new year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 18, 2019)

Year old man and I will probably get the money


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Money to pay for the same thing as you can see the same time as the same is not a good time for you to come home


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Home now and will be back in the office on Monday

_(Neither of these statements are true.)_


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Monday night I was talking about a new girl haor and the other guy I am not sure of


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 19, 2019)

Of course you have a lot of black coffee


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Coffee and a bagel and cream cheese


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Cheese and a stat correction gave me a few minutes to get my way home from work

(Huh?)


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Work in a way to help you find a job


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Job is the best way to get a hold of the guy who was the manager of the year


----------



## NikR_PE (Dec 22, 2019)

Year old is the cop to the head and a cop in a car accident.


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 23, 2019)

Accident the same thing as you


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 23, 2019)

You can come over and get me a pack of cigarettes.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 23, 2019)

Cigarettes are not allowed in the morning but the last time I saw them they had been in my office


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 23, 2019)

Office Subscription the best time to call you today but I will be there at the same time I don't have a car


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 23, 2019)

Car and I will be there in a few minutes


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 24, 2019)

Minutes ago and I was just wondering if you were in the same room as well as a friend of publicans

(My keyboard is drunk)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 24, 2019)

Publicans was the night I wanna was a good day for ya ya know ya ya boy


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Boy I was just thinking about you and the family


----------



## Orchid PE (Dec 27, 2019)

Family is the best way to get a hold of the guy who was the manager of the year or two ago


----------



## Roarbark (Dec 30, 2019)

Ago and I have a few questions about the other day and I was wondering if you could send me a copy of the receipt for the heads.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 30, 2019)

Heads up I gotta keep you posted about the Christmas tree in my mind


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 3, 2020)

Mind if I come in at the end of the day I was in the shower


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Jan 4, 2020)

Shower and get ready for work and I will be there at the same time


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 4, 2020)

Time to be a part of the team


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 4, 2020)

Team is the best receiver in the morning


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 7, 2020)

Morning Scott is going well and that you are not going to be able to make it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 7, 2020)

It is definitely not the best app I’ve ever used but it seems to have a lot of black stuff


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 7, 2020)

Stuff and we will see Diana I will get back with gas in it


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 7, 2020)

It is easie who are not talking about it in class


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 7, 2020)

Class is at 7 so I'm not sure If I can make it work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 7, 2020)

Work is not always good for ya but you gotta keep it up


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Up to you and the family been a long time to go to the bathroom


----------



## NikR_PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Bathroom is the one who goes to bed


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Bed time for me to come in and talk to you soon


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 8, 2020)

Soon and sign up to get a bunch for us and I don't think we will make sure we can do the work for you


----------



## Orchid PE (Jan 8, 2020)

You can come over and get me a pack of cigarettes

(I don't smoke and never have. Phone, you don't know me.)


----------



## Roarbark (Jan 8, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> You can come over and get me a pack of cigarettes
> 
> (I don't smoke and never have. Phone, you don't know me.)


(I had the same experience :l )

Cigarettes and I don't want to be in the office tomorrow and will be back in the office on Monday and Tuesday and Wednesday and Thursday this week and next week.


----------



## Will.I.Am PE (Jan 14, 2020)

Week and I have to go to the store to get some more information about the job


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Jan 22, 2020)

Job growth is a good things and I wanted to see if I could do it over the next few days.


----------



## NikR_PE (Feb 19, 2020)

Days in a row of course and then using the word to get out the night


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Feb 20, 2020)

Night of the day to day of the day


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 20, 2020)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Night of the day to day of the day


(If you think about it, this could be seriously philosophical.)

Day and I will be there.


----------



## Roarbark (Feb 20, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> (If you think about it, this could be seriously philosophical.)


It's a not-bad poem  ^^^

There is a lot of work to do on this one but I have a feeling you are free and I can make a payment to do it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 24, 2020)

It was a good day


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 24, 2020)

Day is the only one that has a meeting


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Feb 24, 2020)

Meeting with you and the family are doing well


----------



## Roarbark (Feb 25, 2020)

Side note: Google's text predict definitely hasn't been learning from my typing... It often recommends words I rarely/never use, which makes this slightly less fun.

Well I feel like i have to go to the store and get some rest.


----------



## Orchid PE (Feb 25, 2020)

Rest up and feel better soon and that is the only way


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Feb 25, 2020)

Way to make sure I have the right time of day shift


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 5, 2020)

Shift on Friday so we will have a great day


----------



## Roarbark (May 9, 2020)

Day off and I have to go to the store and get some rest.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 10, 2020)

Rest of the day and I will be there at the same time


----------



## Roarbark (May 11, 2020)

Time to go to the gym, here is the link to the video of the guy who was the guy who was the guy.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 29, 2020)

Guy is the one who is in the hospital and I don't know if I can help in any way. I can get a copy of the check and the other is a good time to come by and see you soon.


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 24, 2020)

Soon as I get home.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 24, 2020)

Home now I have to go to the doctor tomorrow morning to pick up my kids


----------



## Roarbark (Nov 24, 2020)

Kids sending you a picture of the front and back of your head.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 9, 2020)

(new phone, not sure if it has to relearn my predictions)

Head to the house and get a good night


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 31, 2021)

Night night love you too


----------



## chart94 PE (Mar 1, 2021)

too tired to care


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 3, 2021)

Care of the rings and the other installations


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 8, 2021)

Try not to get antibody testing for this project wherever you are doing well


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 23, 2021)

Well I am free all day Monday and Friday


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 14, 2021)

Friday night at home and I love it


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Apr 14, 2021)

It was a good day for me to the bathroom.


----------



## MeowMeow PE (Dec 8, 2021)

The bathroom was super clean but I didn’t want to get my feet up and down the wall


----------



## steel (Dec 8, 2021)

The bathroom was also the only way that we can get it off


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Dec 12, 2021)

Off the online order and I will be here between the two


----------



## steel (Dec 27, 2021)

The two of us got a good deal on the game and they are good with it.


----------

